# Company of Heroes Grafikfehler???



## Rzeda (7. Mai 2010)

Moin moin
Ich habe Company of Heroes mit einem Freund zusammen gespielt und plötzlich kommen Grafikfehler. Im PC betreibe ich 2 Grafikarten im SLI. Ich habe diese Grafikfehler noch nie gehabt und weis nicht weiter. Die Grafikkarten werden nur insgesammt 50Grad Heiz, also überhitzt sind sie aich nicht!!

Ich ann euch leider kein Bild mit schicken, da er immer sagt ungültige Datei!!!
bmp datei.

Bitte um Hilfe!!!


----------



## Otep (7. Mai 2010)

n Screenshot wäre schon nicht schlecht... oder fotografiere es mitm Handy... hast den Fehler sofort oder erst nach ner Zeit?


Was hast du fürn Sys?


----------



## Rzeda (7. Mai 2010)

Leider erst nach so ca. 2Stunden ich habe ein Screenshot gemacht und wollte ihn auch hochladen nur der dasgte das ungülige Datei und nun kann ich den Sreenshot nicht hochladen!!!
Kann man vieleicht das Datei format ändern?

System:
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
Mainboard: MSI K9N SLI V2
RAM: 4x1024GB Kingsten
Grafikkarte 1: 9600GT von Zotac 512MB
zusammen im SLI mit 
Grafikkarte 2: 9600GT von XFX 512MB
Netzteil: 600Watt Bequiet
Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner,
200GB Samsung Festplatte,
160GB Western Digital Platte

Also kleine Info noch:
Ich habe mit diesen PC noch nie Probleme gehabt weder an der Hitze noch an der Stabilität.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. Mai 2010)

Rzeda schrieb:


> Kann man vieleicht das Datei format ändern?



Lad dir mal  IrfanView runter.

Bild öffnen und als .jpg abspeichern, dann müsste der Upload eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Rzeda (7. Mai 2010)

Danke!
hier das Bild!!!
Der Grafikfehler ist dieser nicht zu übersehende schwarze Kasten!!!


----------



## Otep (8. Mai 2010)

Hm, wie hast du die Grafik Ingame eingestellt?

Falls diese auf Ultra steht stell mal auf Hoch um... das macht bei mir imma Probleme...


----------



## strohmann (8. Mai 2010)

Hatte ich auch schon mal. Treiberupdate der Graka hat das bei mir behoben.
Letztens hatte ich leider Abstürze bei denen das Bild erst komplett beige/braun war und dann ging nix mehr, sound hatte ich aber noch...


----------



## dadstaxi (8. Mai 2010)

bei mir is des ned


----------



## Rzeda (8. Mai 2010)

strohmann schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon mal. Treiberupdate der Graka hat das bei mir behoben.
> Letztens hatte ich leider Abstürze bei denen das Bild erst komplett beige/braun war und dann ging nix mehr, sound hatte ich aber noch...



Bei mir ist das Game auch schon mal abgekakt, hatt sich aufgehangen. Erst dachte ich, das liege am SLI weil das nur auf den PC kommt auf einen anderen PC, ohne SLI, kommt das Problem nicht.


----------



## Insanix (16. Mai 2010)

Ja Company of Heroes hat manchmal Probleme wenn die Schattenqualität auf Ultra steht. Einfach auf Hoch stellen damit sollte das Problem behoben sein!


----------



## Cyron78 (24. Mai 2010)

Bei mir wars der Controller.. ein Xbox Con.. Hatte genau das gleiche. Cont abziehen, schwarze Kasten sind weg. Kilngt unglaublich..ist aber so.


----------



## psyphly (24. Mai 2010)

Bekommst du die Grafikfehler auch, wenn du nicht mit deinem Freund spielst?


----------



## Rzeda (25. Mai 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> Bekommst du die Grafikfehler auch, wenn du nicht mit deinem Freund spielst?



Habe ich nicht ausprobiert!!!


----------

